# The new rules have been posted on "announcements"!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ad...rules-infractions-discussion.html#post7434892

*MOST* of the changes have to do with infraction points! 

If you have something to say about the new rules, now is the time to say it!


----------

